# Video camera for bow or crossbow !!



## SPYPOINT (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out this digital video camera for a bow and crossbow !!! It's called SC-Z9 by SPYPOINT. High quality video with sound, very light, user friendly and runs with 2 AA batteries. There are mounts for a bow, crossbow, helmet or for your forehead. This camera is waterproof so no worries if there is heavy rain. Look for it in a store near you or check the website. www.spypoint.com


















You can also click on this link to see a short footage of a test of the camera. Pretty good ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NvJTLC6Zsg


GET THE POINT SPYPOINT !!


----------

